# Question about Market Place Clothing



## Prisma (Nov 21, 2017)

Does anyone know how often the vendors change? I don't like what Mabel has on display right now and I'm wondering how often things change.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 21, 2017)

Every 6 hours. 1 A.M., 7 A.M., 1 P.M., and 7 P.M.


----------

